# CareFRESH bedding?



## Misguidance

I've recently come across a number of people online who are using CareFRESH bedding as a substrate for their corn snakes. I know very little about it, and even after doing some google work I can't find much about it in relation to snake keeping. The website says it's ok for them, but I remain suspicious.

So... has anybody here used it? Or know much about it? If it is suitable for snakes, I would definitely be interested in getting some because of the colour (it would look pretty with Opal's girly stuff) but I don't want to invest in it at the cost of her health. That would obviously be bad.


----------



## j4mbo

Is it Cellulose bedding? Like in this video:?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDN6nnjsL9w&feature=youtu.be&t=12m54s


----------



## Misguidance

This is the main website: 
CareFRESH

All it says is that it's made of wood pulp.


----------



## Shrimps

I used it for a while for my cornsnake - but I think the dust irritated him and contributed to a sneezing problem a bit ago. I can't say for sure because I made a couple changes, but sneezing went away when the carefresh did. Made a great bedding as far as absorbent and held tunnels well, though.


----------



## iron-clover

It's great stuff- I was recommended it by my vet (who also breeds corns and was also the breeder of my animal). They said they use it with all of their snakes now.
It's relatively expensive, but if you only have a single 3' or so viv and buy the larger bags it does last a while.

I found it pretty absorbent, and great for spot cleaning. It does smell 'different' though, and I seemed to have a small amount of grit at the bottom of the viv when cleaning out.

It's made of recycled paper and is supposedly digestible (or at least passes through fine) if ingested with a prey item, although I always put some kitchen towel down on top first though to minimize any accidental swallowing.
They also quite liked burrowing through it was well.


----------



## Misguidance

This is all sounds pretty good.  Both my snakes love burrowing, so it's definitely good to know that it will allow them to do that. I think I'll give it a go next time I need to restock. :2thumb:


----------



## kitedemon

I have used it. It is fine no issues, fluffy and light they cannot eat enough to cause issues. I would not keep really small snakes on it however.

All substrate choices need to consider logistics. It might be cheaper and easier to order something in or perhaps the shipping costs are high making it prohibitively expensive. If you are really busy and forgetful ordering may not work if you cannot order before you need it. Sometimes local is best in these cases. 

The issue is we are all different, there is a wide range of perfectly acceptable substrates as far as the snake is concerned. The human keeper is a big factor.


----------



## Misguidance

My main concern isn't price so much as whether or not it will harm my pets. I like the pretty colours, but I'm not going to opt for 'pretty' over safe. 

Ordering in actually works quite well for me, because it means I can plan ahead and keep up a good supply. I currently have two bags of bedding waiting to be used up, though, so it will be a while before I get around to trying this stuff out.


----------



## kitedemon

There is a similar product. Pestell | Pet Products: Boxo > Paper Bedding I actually prefer the brown to colours but that is me. Many breeders in my area use care fresh for shows because of the look and feel. It is fine I don't love or hate it. Certainly it has been used for years with no issues.


----------



## That one lizard owner

Misguidance said:


> I've recently come across a number of people online who are using CareFRESH bedding as a substrate for their corn snakes. I know very little about it, and even after doing some google work I can't find much about it in relation to snake keeping. The website says it's ok for them, but I remain suspicious.
> 
> So... has anybody here used it? Or know much about it? If it is suitable for snakes, I would definitely be interested in getting some because of the colour (it would look pretty with Opal's girly stuff) but I don't want to invest in it at the cost of her health. That would obviously be bad.


My vet recommended it to me, her reptile burrows in it and the burrows stay, It’s very enriching.


----------



## That one lizard owner

j4mbo said:


> Is it Cellulose bedding? Like in this video:?


No


----------

